
Will we get a pay cut? - ahoskins
https://avoidingobscurity.substack.com/p/will-we-get-a-pay-cut
======
JMTQp8lwXL
If pay goes down, engineers will just swap for a different remote job, or move
back to Silicon Valley. Many are in this industry for the money. If they can't
find a way to keep their wage premium, they'll bounce. Startups will look more
attractive. Part of paying FANG money is to keep the best folks available on
retainer.

